# Phantom Black Audi TT RS - New Car Prep and Clear Film Installation in Northern NJ



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: Audi TT RS
Requirements - New Car Prep - Clear Film Installation - Full Hood, Full Fenders, Full Bumper, Full Rocker Panels and Rear fender arches, Aquartz Nano Coating Applied

What was done -
Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Pre Washed with W99
- Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound
- Polish
- Aquartz Nano Coating
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior -
- Dash and plastics cleaned
- Vac
- Leather Cleaned and Conditioned

Links to products used -

Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Meg's D300
Menzerna SF400
Aquartz
Adam's Super VRT
Adam's Glass Cleaner
Sonax Glass Cleaner
Wolf's Chemicals Glass Guard
Wolf's Chemicals Rim Shield
1Z einszett ****pit
Sonax Leather Foam

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Porter Cable 7424XP
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Waiting its turn.

















Before (customer picked up the car in Ohio)

































































Before interior

























































After interior









































































Prep - Wash, Decon, Clay, Wheels and Tires

Sonax Full Effect working on the dirty wheels

















Wash

























Rinse









After Wash and Clay - Light imperfections detected

































































































After compound and polishing

























































Action shots









Wolf's Glass Guard applied









Wolf's Rim Shield applied









Various shots of the Clear Film install

























































Afters


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

nice work looks great


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there buddy.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great job , thx for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Me9141 (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice car, the TTRS is quite rare in the north of England. Seen one in the Sprint blue, looked absolutley stunnung. 

Great install on the film, I'd love to learn how to do that.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow Sex on Wheels lol. What the score with all the numbers on number plate Is it a usa thing ?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Wow , top job there Phil :thumb:
Look forward to the Porsche 

Mario*


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

ffrs1444 said:


> Wow Sex on Wheels lol. What the score with all the numbers on number plate Is it a usa thing ?


It's a temporary cardboard tag, just like all cars in the USA are sold with out of the dealership; hence the sea of indecipherable numbers. It essentially allows you to legally drive your car whilst you apply for a standard 8-charachter license plate from the state. Each state has their own license plate, so it's immediately apparent what part of the country the gormless bumpkin who nearly ran you off the road is from, and thus what part of the country you never want to visit .

Great job, Phil! I'm glad to see you're still enjoying the Wolf's Chemicals line of products :thumb:... You did a fantastic job on the TT, but what astounded me the most was the quality of the wrap. I have yet to see a clear shield in person (Including the clear bra that was installed on our MINI, and the dealer-applied decals on most modern cars.), that isn't  up beyond recognition. Air bubbles, dirt/oil/wax/bugs, human hairs, bad swirls/scratches, ripples, exaggerated peel, creases and cracking doublesho), appallingly bad lineup, and improperly laid edges are present in every one I have ever seen. The job that they did on the TT looked flawless, though that was in no-doubt helped by your superb prepwork.

Steampunk


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

That is a stunning car!


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice work:thumb:I love the TTRS:argie:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job as always Phil!


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Love this Phil! :argie::argie::argie:

Also, will we get to see more of the GT2? :argie::argie::argie::argie:

:thumb:


----------



## ProDetail (May 3, 2011)

Top job!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work guys on a stunning TT love those wheels


----------

